# DND Seeks Urban Cam Pattern for Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2009)

This in today's MERX offerings:


> TITLE:
> Prototype Canadian Urban Environment Pattern
> 
> REQUIREMENT:
> ...



A bit more (mostly boilerplate stuff) in attached PDF.

_- edited to add link to HyperStealth -_


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Oct 2009)

For anyone interested, search the forums on "HyperStealth" , he's been on our radar before.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2009)

I don't want to come off as a jerk, but is this for real?


----------



## ajp (23 Oct 2009)

Blend in real good...wear Jeans and a T Shirt


----------



## dregeneau (23 Oct 2009)

I would say jeans and t-shirt would better suit the suburbs. If we are developing something for the urban scene a suit would do the job ;D. Nothing better than running around guns a-blazing "transporter" style. Maybe next we will get a standard issue BMW!


----------



## ajp (23 Oct 2009)

A long "Matrix" style black coat and buckle boots.


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

The way our big cities are heading, I would not be surprised to see The War Measures Act ( if they still call it that ) re-invoked in the not too distant future for the first time since 1970. Whatever the uniform.


----------



## medicineman (23 Oct 2009)

Easy - bermuda shorts, tacky Hawaiian shirts and Panama hats should do nicely - well, at least for Vancouver...I guess for Toronto, gangsta jeans past your butt cheeks, hoodies and ball caps, and God knows what for Montreal.  How do you meld all of that together into a workable cam pattern?

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Oct 2009)

Easy, start with a pattern mimicking the current digital cam, then you just need new colours:

Concrete grey
Brick red
Rust brown

All muted by the virtual overlay of decades of automotive exhaust fumes.

I'll even sell the rights to DND, can I have my suggestion award $$$ now?


----------



## Shec (23 Oct 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Easy - bermuda shorts, tacky Hawaiian shirts and Panama hats should do nicely - well, at least for Vancouver...I guess for Toronto, gangsta jeans past your butt cheeks, hoodies and ball caps, and God knows what for Montreal.  How do you meld all of that together into a workable cam pattern?
> 
> MM



For Montreal: Habs jerseys and Club SuperSexe G-strings mottled with poutine stains


----------



## Loachman (23 Oct 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Easy, start with a pattern mimicking the current digital cam, then you just need new colours:
> 
> Concrete grey
> Brick red
> ...



But what does one wear if one is patrolling in the downtown park?

And in winter?

"Does this tac vest go with this helmet cover?"

So many fashion decisions to make before heading in to the "office"...

But seriously, blending in with the people would make more sense and be easier, unless there were no people within which to blend.


----------



## medicineman (23 Oct 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> For Montreal: Habs jerseys and Club SuperSexe G-strings mottled with poutine stains



:rofl: - should have thought of that...especially like the poutine stain bit.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't want to come off as a jerk, but is this for real?


As odd as it may seem, the bid is on MERX, with a contact name & number to Public Works Canada, so it appears to be the real deal.



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I'll even sell the rights to DND, *can I have my suggestion award $$$ now?*


It's BOUND to be cheaper than the almost $25K mentioned in the bid, right?  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Oct 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, search the forums on "HyperStealth" , he's been on our radar before.



Michael, it's even funnier to search "Guy Cramer"

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2413.0.html


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Oct 2009)

Since the requirement includes the following - 


> . . .  The *current CBR individual protective equipment (IPE)* used by the Canadian military is provided in a woodland or desert camouflage. A camouflage suited to the Canadian urban environment is required . . .


 it may be reasonable to suppose that "Suffield" is looking at this as a stand-alone project for improving the functionality of bunny suits.  If IPE is needed in Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal, perhaps the ability to blend into the surroundings is the least of worries.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Oct 2009)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> If IPE is needed in Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal, perhaps the ability to blend into the surroundings is the least of worries.



I think any sensible person would agree with this statement. Anyways, the current CADPAT suits look just fine...


----------



## kratz (23 Oct 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As odd as it may seem, the bid is on MERX, with a contact name & number to Public Works Canada, so it appears to be the real deal.
> It's BOUND to be cheaper than the almost $25K mentioned in the bid, right?  ;D



Are you piling manure on me? Is my first reaction. 

If a Canadian sailor needs to be camouflaged from our own citizens, we are in trouble.


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> If a Canadian sailor needs to be camouflaged from our own citizens, we are in trouble.



I *agree* with you, Kratz, but..........
Maybe in a city riot disturbance they will want the military to look like city ETF/PSU Tactical police/paramedics on the "riot squad". Their uniforms and all badges are stealth. The regular police/medics in the rearguard continue to wear their street uniforms, which are now highly visible with the new puke colour safety jackets.  My, uneducated, guess is that the mayors may want the military to look similar to PSU when if they are sent into the cities. 
I would prefer the military to look military, but I think our Megacity mayor may feel otherwise. 
I could be wrong.
I also agree the city is in trouble. It's been a long time coming.
I don't think Mel would have much cared what colour the military uniforms were.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Oct 2009)

I think Vern might have a few suggestions for Montreal pattern wear


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Oct 2009)

Here is my offer:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Oct 2009)

From now to March 31st, maybe they want to look good for the camera's during the 2010 games?


----------



## kratz (23 Oct 2009)

[quote author=Thucydide]a few suggestions for Montreal pattern wear 
[/quote]

Ummmm...? Leather, chaps and a long reach with whips vice pepper spray?  ;D

I am not Vern in RL and I do not play one on TV.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

Here's the _Ottawa Citizen's_ version:


> Future Canadian soldiers could be wearing new uniforms designed to provide camouflage on the streets of our largest cities.
> 
> The Defence Department will know by March what designs might work for what is being called a Canadian Urban Environment Pattern ....



_More on link_


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Nov 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Here is my offer:



Techno ... man ... you're looking a little rough since you made the music video.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2009)

> Those designs are to be based on the "unique requirements" of the urban settings of Vancouver, Montreal and Toronto, according to an outline of the project co-ordinated by scientists at Defence Research and Development Canada in Suffield, Alta.
> 
> *Ottawa, the nerve centre of government and the military, was left off the list because it doesn't rate as a major metropolitan centre*.


 :rofl:


> Duncan said the $25,000 study to come up with camouflage patterns does not necessarily mean a new uniform will be produced for the Canadian Forces anytime soon.
> 
> Once the patterns are determined, the results will be presented to the Canadian military and it will be up to the leadership on how to proceed, he added.


Not shocked about that.  I'll be long retired by the time they actually come out with something.


----------

